# I'm wondering?



## Loraine (Nov 19, 2000)

In the past year my health has really taken a turn for the worse. I have been diagnosed with acid reflux, gastritis, panic and anxiety, cronic fatigue, and just last week diagnosed with A-symptomatic migranes. I was diagnosed 10 years ago with IBS "D". I seem to fall into the Fibromyalgia catagory. What I am wondering is, why hasn't my family doctor thought of this. What kind of Doctor will test for this and diagnose, I am really tired of my family doc. right now. I truelly believe that I have this, my thighs hurt sometimes for no reason, I can wake up with them just hurting, not to mention the neck aches and sometimes my pelvic area just hurts like soreness. Can anyone help me?


----------



## joey (Sep 7, 2000)

Loraine,Hi,He might not know much about fibro. My doctor (gastro)just sent me to a Rhematologist about a year or two ago. This is the doctor that diagnosed me.Joey


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Loraine, your story sounds so familiar. My family doctor and many other doctors couldn't diagnose me, until I became friends with someone who had it and she recommended that I be referred to a rheumy. I was also diagnosed with fm by a rheumatologist. I guess what I'm trying to say is you have to take charge of your health and tell your family doctor that you would like to be referred to a rheumatologist. If he/she cannot do this for you, then it's time to find another family doctor. That's what I ended up doing, my family doc wouldn't refer me so I went to my gynecologist and she did it. Good luck and I hope you find a good compassionate doctor.


----------



## Loraine (Nov 19, 2000)

Thank you so much for your replies, I think it is time to talk to the family doc. and if he doesn't want to refer me, I can go to my gyno..she will I'm sure. She actually took more interest in my health problems anyway. The eye doctor was very concerned about my health too, I'm sure either one will help me if I ask them....Thanks again.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Atta girl Loraine! Sometimes you just have to fire your doctor







I hope you find a doctor that is sympathetic and can help you. I have found it difficult to balance the suggested treatments for fibromyalgia and CFS. For the fibro, they tell me to exercise, for the CFS they tell me to "pace myself". lol I wish you the best as you struggle to find your "happy medium"! And I hope you can find some relief.~Mrs. Mason


----------

